# Best wireless-n router ?



## francis511 (Aug 20, 2008)

I want to get a router but it HAS to have ALL the following features:

Built-in modem
Wireless-n wi-fi
Gigabit lan ports

The only one I can find is Belkin n1 vision but it costs like £120 !! Anyone recommend a cheaper one with ALL the features I mentioned.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 20, 2008)

I usually hate routers that have built in modems...  I would avoid that, and have a separate modem.  That way if the router dies, you can still have internet in the meanwhile.


----------



## francis511 (Aug 20, 2008)

Have a modem but it`s usb. Any srs suggestions ?


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 20, 2008)

I've heard alot of good comments on the Linksys WRT310N, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124276, as long as you do the DD-WRT firmware update.


----------



## francis511 (Aug 20, 2008)

Lemme just check that out.
<=== Am in UK by the way.

Linksys WRT310N .... but no modem


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm sorry but I cannot find a wireless router with a built in modem.  Even the N1 Vision doesn't have a modem built into it.  
I did see you are in the UK but I do not know of any PC shops over there since I'm on the other side of the pond, so to say, so I figured I'd throw up newegg since they generally have pretty good deals going on.


----------



## francis511 (Aug 20, 2008)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=NW-080-BE

This is the one I saw - just 2 damn expensive.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 20, 2008)

It looks like on their site they list alot of routers as "modem/router".  I myself haven't heard of a combo router since wireless B was the big thing....long time ago!  Is there a specific reason you have to have a 1Gb switch on the router?


----------



## francis511 (Aug 20, 2008)

Currently I`m using gigabit pci cards. You just get used to the speed.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 20, 2008)

This one has a DSL modem built in but I don't see anything about 1Gb switch.  http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...ps RangeMax NEXT Wireless ADSL2+ Modem/Router.
Here is the info from Netgears site.  http://www.netgear.com/Products/Rou...MaxNEXTWirelessRoutersandGateways/DG834N.aspx.   I've never been a fan of Netgear but I haven't tried them in some time so they maybe good now.  I'm still looking for you.


----------



## francis511 (Aug 20, 2008)

I think that belkin vision is the only one that I`ll find. The strange thing is that you can get all kinds of routers with wireless-n and gigabit lan for like 70-80 pounds but the only one with a built-in modem is the belkin for 120 pounds. So it`s like an extra 50 POUNDS for just the modem !WTF !!!


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is another Netgear but part of the Gigabit series, http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B000GYHRTM/?tag=tec053-21.  Here is some more info on their site, http://www.netgear.com/Products/Rou...axNEXTWirelessRoutersandGateways/WNR854T.aspx, but it doesn't say anything about a DSL modem built in.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 20, 2008)

best thing is to get a wireless router/modem from your ISP otherwise youll need to get a modem and a router or just get the belkin.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 20, 2008)

Not to mention a wireless router will take the place of y our modem for internet access. Did it for me with Bellsouth the new AT&T FASTACCESS DSL and now with my Charter Cable Internet.


----------



## francis511 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ya if that netgear had a modem , it`d be WAAYY better value.


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 21, 2008)

cisco 1700 series routers have WAN cards [mine is dual]

avila gateway routers have minipci slots so you could put a wireless N in one slot and a modem in another

setting up a cisco 1700 series router would be expensive as hell prolly.
an avila gateway rig with everything all together should be like... 200 bux or so counting modem but perform greater than anything else possible yay xscale 500mhz


----------



## wiak (Aug 23, 2008)

best 11n is D-Link's DIR-855
second is D-Links DIR-655

my DIR-655 does around 80-100mbps on wireless in real world usage, also 8-10 mb/s with a DWA-140 2.0 USB Stick
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=NW-094-DL


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 23, 2008)

hahahahaha, how do you define best?


----------



## francis511 (Aug 23, 2008)

Really liked the dir-655 , but again no modem.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 23, 2008)

get the WRT600N. hands down the best router to date.... but you need to put DD-WRT on it.


----------



## francis511 (Aug 23, 2008)

wrt 600-n no modem either. Gonna have to bite the bullet and shell out £130+ for the belkin as
wareagle suggested


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 23, 2008)

the WRT600N will KILL any other router out there. you dont need the modem in the router.


----------



## wiak (Aug 23, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Really liked the dir-655 , but again no modem.


just bridge it with your current one
i got my dir-655 to connect to my isp via PPoE instead my of isps modem

http://reviews.cnet.com/routers/d-link-xtreme-n/4505-3319_7-32820169.html?tag=prod.txt.1

the DIR-655 if you are low on cash or DIR-855 if you got cash is my answer


----------

